# Burton Ronin Cargo Pants



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried a pair of these on? I'm thinking of buying the Poacher black jacket and getting a pair of Ronin Cargo pants (castlerock color). Just wondering how they fit.

Thanks


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

baggy and comfortable. I had a pair of them for about 4 years, the suckers just didn't give out even when i wanted them to (for a style change) Im sure the kid I sold them to is still rocking them. The knees and seat are reinforced so they dont get soaked easily and they hold up well in all conditions. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

bakesale said:


> baggy and comfortable. I had a pair of them for about 4 years, the suckers just didn't give out even when i wanted them to (for a style change) Im sure the kid I sold them to is still rocking them. The knees and seat are reinforced so they dont get soaked easily and they hold up well in all conditions. I highly recommend them.


Cool I think I'm going to check them out. Hope they aren't too baggy though. What pair did you buy after them?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Complete opposite, I went slim and got some Holden pants. Been wearing Holden for two seasons now and i'm really into that look, it better suits my streetwear style.


----------

